# OFFICIAL: NT stronghold and topic



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

WikiRevolution said:


> @devoid what do you think about Ruby babe?


Lol, I don't know it but I'd love to hear you talk about it sweet stuff. :3


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

devoid said:


> Lol, I don't know it but I'd love to hear you talk about it sweet stuff. :3


It s my first and only real language, but imo, it s very great to get started quickly and have fun building apps! Great to unleash your Ne and Ti


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

WikiRevolution said:


> It s my first and only real language, but imo, it s very great to get started quickly and have fun building apps! Great to unleash your Ne and Ti


What apps run off Ruby? I was told to learn Java and C# if I want to code apps. I do enjoy HTML/CSS so I figure it could be fun to learn Java too.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

devoid said:


> What apps run off Ruby? I was told to learn Java and C# if I want to code apps. I do enjoy HTML/CSS so I figure it could be fun to learn Java too.


That s destiny!

Damn don't get stuck in java, you r just getting started actually and Ruby has a great framework called Rails, which spares you tonz of headhache due to its opinionated approach of app programming, it was a trend setter for many things. It made it very newb friendly.

Twitter was first coded in Ruby, Soundcloud, Groupon...


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

WikiRevolution said:


> That s destiny!
> 
> Damn don't get stuck in java, you r just getting started actually and Ruby has a great framework called Rails, which spares you tonz of headhache due to its opinionated approach of app programming, it was a trend setter for many things. It made it very newb friendly.
> 
> Twitter was first coded in Ruby, Soundcloud, Groupon...


I've heard of Ruby's Rails before in app development... but isn't it usually used in a kind of supplemental way? Like I would have to do most of the coding in Java or C# or CNET or something else anyway? I mean, I have no formal training in coding, so I don't expect to be working for Twitter or Groupon. I already do graphic design and project management, so I thought it would be nice to add Java to my portfolio and try to get into UX/UI design.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Ruby is written in C, it was made with only one purpose in head, maximize developer's happiness  Not kidding!
Its syntax is like art, it s really beautiful and you ll enjoy reading programs 

Java is tedious to learn and understand, Ruby not so (it s still a programming language though)...
My next programming languages should be Python (for machine learning) / Javascript (for rich front end applications)


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

WikiRevolution said:


> Ruby is written in C, it was made with only one purpose in head, maximize developer's happiness  Not kidding!
> Its syntax is like art, it s really beautiful and you ll enjoy reading programs
> 
> Java is tedious to learn and understand, Ruby not so (it s still a programming language though)...
> My next programming languages should be Python (for machine learning) / Javascript (for rich front end applications)


Really? That's how I felt about looking at Java... I actually was just talking to a programmer the other day, who said that Java was written more for the users than for the computers, thus it has a middle layer of code that can get in the way of processes. I think I'd like to learn Java. It looks very... refreshing to me. I hated Javascript, on the other hand. That one makes no sense at all.


----------



## B. Toast (Nov 17, 2013)

devoid said:


> Well, the room is paid for and I have nowhere else to stay for the month. It sucks but at least we're on friendly terms now.


Well, at least you're on friendly terms. That's a positive. And at least you'll be able to move at the end of the month, yes?


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Maybe try to gather other pov's. Check your city's Meetup in the language you want to learn or search about


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

B. Toast said:


> Well, at least you're on friendly terms. That's a positive. And at least you'll be able to move at the end of the month, yes?


As long as I can find my own place by then and stop getting sick for once, yes.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

WikiRevolution said:


> Maybe try to gather other pov's. Check your city's Meetup in the language you want to learn or search about


Yeah, I have. I've talked to about 6 professional programmers, one of whom works for Google. They all told me to learn Java and/or C#. I've also talked to other graphic designers and web developers who occasionally do app development, and they said learn Java. Android is the future of coding.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

It s the future blabla lol no way, it s so biased! I m not going to start a language war, it s so subjective. Whatever suits you best.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

WikiRevolution said:


> It s the future blabla lol no way, it s so biased! I m not going to start a language war, it s so subjective. Whatever suits you best.


There's nothing subjective about which languages are more useful. There are tons of articles you can read on the topic. I know people enjoy Ruby, but I've never once seen a job posted which requested specifically Ruby and not Java. They all want Java, C, CNET, PHP, etc. I've seen a handful that put Ruby and Python on the list of "preferred but not required" skills. It's like asking whether you should learn HTML5 or Flash Animation. Nobody uses Flash anymore.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hugs are illogical. It slows me down and makes me more inefficient towards getting my goals


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Nightmaker81 said:


> Hugs are illogical. It slows me down and makes me more inefficient towards getting my goals


Even when the hug is supportive letting you know someone believes in you that you can achieve your goals? It wouldn't motivate you more?


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

StaceofBass said:


> Even when the hug is supportive letting you know someone believes in you that you can achieve your goals? It wouldn't motivate you more?


Nah I've cut off all emotions and transcended into being a machine awhile ago


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Nightmaker81 said:


> Nah I've cut off all emotions and transcended into being a machine awhile ago


How is that transcendence? :|


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

StaceofBass said:


> How is that transcendence? :|


Heh, pretty sucky. After I cut off all emotions I realized I needed emotions to like actually enjoy shit, but I figured I was too far into my transcendence to go back


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Nightmaker81 said:


> Heh, pretty sucky. After I cut off all emotions I realized I needed emotions to like actually enjoy shit, but I figured I was too far into my transcendence to go back


You don't need to give up emotions to be transcendent.  There are other ways... :crazy:


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

StaceofBass said:


> You don't need to give up emotions to be transcendent.  There are other ways... :crazy:


Are you implying we should hug this out


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

How do I find my MBTI type without barfing?


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Nightmaker81 said:


> Are you implying we should hug this out


Maybe... >_>


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

StaceofBass said:


> Maybe... >_>


Fine I'll hug you. But I'll pretend to hate it while I secretly enjoy it deep down


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Nightmaker81 said:


> Fine I'll hug you. But I'll pretend to hate it while I secretly enjoy it deep down


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

StaceofBass said:


> Sounds good to me!


The ideal NT and NF relationship


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

TelepathicGoose said:


> How do I find my MBTI type without barfing?


Suppress your gag reflex.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

I feel this is a good plan.

Oh crap...


----------



## aswanisonfire (Mar 9, 2015)

You guys are aware you can just write the link and go to the NT forum right?

NT's Temperament Forum- The Intellects


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

StaceofBass said:


> Maybe... >_>


Where do you find this stuff? I'm just imaging like an NF repository of cute images.


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

then again, logic isn't "your decision" you might think it is.... but logic is logic itself.......


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

LostFavor said:


> Where do you find this stuff? I'm just imaging like an NF repository of cute images.


I take an ordinary image and inject cuteness into it. Then with a swift wave of my wand, I make it move!

(Or I just use google... )


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

StaceofBass said:


> I take an ordinary image and inject cuteness into it. Then with a swift wave of my wand, I make it move!
> 
> (Or I just use google... )


I think you should stick to the first version of the story. Sounds way more awesome. You kinda had me going for a second there. :tongue:


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

WikiRevolution said:


> Ninja_dude said:
> 
> 
> > Fate has a good sense of humor...
> ...


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Nightmaker81 said:


> Hugs are illogical. It slows me down and makes me more inefficient towards getting my goals


Funniest.Damn.Thing.I've.Ever.Read.Anywhere.Lololo lol.









backdrop12 said:


> * looks at all of the INTJS and prepares for a snuggle fight * X3


*Wacks backdrop12 with lavender lace scented down feather pillow*

:laughing:


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Chesire Tower said:


>


I may like that better than the original.


----------



## Eggsies (Feb 5, 2013)

Wtf is happening


----------



## B. Toast (Nov 17, 2013)

Chesire Tower said:


> Funniest.Damn.Thing.I've.Ever.Read.Anywhere.Lololo lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh. I thought I'd never have to hear this song again.


----------

